# Symphonies from 1960 to Present



## neoshredder

Here is a list of Symphonies from 1960 to Present. For those that want to add to it, feel free to do so. I got this list off a voting game from another site. Thought it would be useful for those who want to hear more recent Symphonies. 
Arnold Symphony 4 (1960)
Walton Symphony 2 (1960)
Shostakovich Symphony 13 (1962)
Shostakovich Symphony 15 (1971)
Norgard Symphony 3 (1975)
Gorecki Symphony 3 (1976)
Hovhaness Symphony 50 (1982)
Silvestrov Symphony 5 (1982)
Lutoslawski Symphony 3 (1983)
Salinen Symphony 5 (1987)
Aho Symphony 7 (1988)
Lutoslawski Symphony 4 (1992)
Schnittke Symphony 6 (1992)
Schnittke Symphony 7 (1993)
Yoshimatsu Symphony 2 (1993)
Aho Symphony 9 (1994)
Holmboe Symphony 13 (1994)
Rautavaara Symphony 7 (1994)
Schnittke Symphony 8 (1994)
Penderecki Symphony 3 (1995)
Glass Symphony 4 (1996)
Yoshimatsu Symphony 4 (2000)
Salinen Symphony 8 (2001)
Yoshimatsu Symphony 5 (2001)
Aho Symphony 12 (2003)
Norgard Symphony 7 (2006)


----------



## joen_cph

Were you thinking of compiling a chronological list, based on the year of their finishing, or mainly recommendations?


----------



## neoshredder

Recommendations to add to the list with one of your favorites would be fine. The musical taste is different on that forum from here. So I would like a list off this site as well of recent Symphonies.


----------



## joen_cph

Adding 5 to the list:

_Berio_ Sinfonia (1969)(Berio recording, short 1968 version 



)

_Pettersson_ Symphony 8 (1969) / Sanderling recording 




_Schnittke_ Symphony 1 (1968-74)/ Rozhdestvensky recording 



 (polystylism, a wonderful caleidoscope ;-))

_Nørgård_ Symphony 5 (1990) 



)

_Narbutaite_ Symphony 2 (2001)(a big contrast between the fragmented 1st Mov. and the 2nd, an Elegy)


----------



## PetrB

Walter Piston:
Symphony No. 7 (1960)
Symphony No. 8 (1965)

Roy Harris:
Symphony No. 8 'San Francisco' (1962) 
Symphony No. 9 (1962) for Philadelphia [for orchestra]
Symphony No. 10 'Abraham Lincoln' (1965)
Symphony No. 11 (1967)




Symphony No. 12 'Père Marquette' (1967-1969)

George Rochberg:
Symphony No. 3, for double chorus, chamber chorus, soloists, and large orchestra (1966-69)
Symphony No. 4 (1976)
Symphony No. 5 (1984)
Symphony No. 6 (1986-87)

Roger Sessions:
Symphony No. 5 (1964)
Symphony No. 6 (1966)
Symphony No. 7 (1967)
Symphony No. 8 (1968)
Symphony No. 9 (1978)

Toshiro Mayazumi ~ Mandala Symphony (1960)





Elliott Carter:
A Symphony of Three Orchestras (1976)
Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei (1993-96)

Charles Wuorinen: Symphony Seven (1997)

Einojuhani Rautavaara:
Symphony No. 3 (1961)
Cantus Arcticus (1972)
Symphony No. 4: Arabescata (1962)
Symphony No. 5 (1986)
Symphony No. 6: Vincentiana (1992)
Symphony No. 7: Angel of Light (1994)
Symphony No. 8: The Journey (1999)

Henryk Górecki:
Symphony No. 2, 'Copernican', (1972)
Symphony No. 3, 'of sorrowful songs' (1976)

Richard Danielpour:
Symphony No. 1 - Dona Nobis Pacem (1984)
Symphony No. 2 - Visions (1986)
Symphony No. 3 - Journey Without Distance (1990)

etc.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Carl Vine: 
Symphony no. 1 "Microsymphony" (1986)
Symphony no. 2 (1988)
Symphony no. 3 (1990)
Symphony no. 4 (1992, revised as Symphony no. 4.2 in 1998)
Symphony no. 5 "Percussion Symphony" (1995)
Symphony no. 6 "Choral Symphony" (1996)
Symphony no. 7 "Scenes from Daily Life" (2008)
Glass:
Symphonies 1-3, 5-10 (you've already mentioned no. 4)
Nørgård: Symphony no. 2 (1970)
Zwilich: Symphony no. 1 (1983)


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'd add Schnittke's 3rd symphony. 

Thanks, joen, for the Schnittke 1 heads-up. The one I have on BIS isn't quite as electric.

And rats, Rorem's 3rd symphony missed the cut by two years.


----------



## Machiavel

Hum, maybe Hans Werner Henze 10 symphonies.


----------



## PetrB

Of course, there are dozens of symphonies which are symphonies but in name,
John Adams' Harmonielehre being just one of such not-named-as-symphony symphonies.

At any rate, what is in the OP and here puts to rest the old complaint that people aren't writing in this form anymore


----------



## KenOC

Good point on Harmonielehre. But hey, what's in a name?


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> Good point on Harmonielehre. But hey, what's in a name?


Well, some literalists just refuse to accept La Mer as a symphony because of Claude's deliberate Red Herring name, where anyone who has analyzed it has to call it a symphony.

So, there can be a lot to a name, if you're the sort to believe everything you read 

Good ole Will ~ "A rose by any other name would smell as sweet."


----------



## KenOC

There's always Scheherazade, which R-R resolutely refused to call a symphony.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

PetrB said:


> Of course, there are dozens of symphonies which are symphonies but in name,
> John Adams' Harmonielehre being just one of such not-named-as-symphony symphonies.
> 
> At any rate, what is in the OP and here puts to rest the old complaint that people aren't writing in this form anymore


Also the Doctor Atomic Symphony


----------



## Guest

Alwyn - Symphony No. 5


----------



## Trout

Kalevi Aho:
Symphony No. 4 (1973)

Stephen Albert:
Symphony No. 1 "RiverRun" (1983)

Malcolm Arnold:
Symphony No. 5 (1961)
Symphony No. 7 (1973)
Symphony No. 9 (1986)

John Corigliano:
Symphony No. 1 (1989)

Roberto Gerhard:
Symphony No. 3 "Collages" (1960)
Symphony No. 4 "New York" (1967)

Karl Amadeus Hartmann:
Symphony No. 8 (1962)

John Kinsella:
Symphony No. 3 "Joie de Vivre" (1990)

Witold Lutosławski:
Symphony No. 2 (1967)

Krzysztof Penderecki:
Symphony No. 1 (1973)
Symphony No. 2 "Christmas Symphony" (1980)
Symphony No. 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" (1996)

Allan Pettersson:
Symphony No. 6 (1966)
Symphony No. 7 (1967)
Symphony No. 9 (1970)
Symphony No. 13 (1976)

Christopher Rouse:
Symphony No. 1 (1986)

Aulis Sallinen:
Symphony No. 6 "From a New Zealand Diary" (1990)

Alfred Schnittke:
Symphony No. 4 (1983)
Symphony No. 5 "Concerto Grosso No. 4" (1988)

William Schuman:
Symphony No. 7 (1960)
Symphony No. 8 (1962)

Dmitri Shostakovich:
Symphony No. 12 "The Year 1917" (1961)
Symphony No. 14 (1969)

Robert Simpson:
Symphony No. 3 (1962)
Symphony No. 8 (1981)
Symphony No. 9 (1987)
Symphony No. 10 (1988)
Symphony No. 11 (1990)

Michael Tippett:
Symphony No. 3 (1972)
Symphony No. 4 (1977)


----------



## Kivimees

Manxfeeder said:


> And rats, Rorem's 3rd symphony missed the cut by two years.


Let's not quibble.


----------



## starthrower

joen_cph said:


> _Nørgård_ Symphony 5 (1990)
> 
> 
> 
> )


I listened to the Norgard 4 & 5 last weekend. That's gonna be my next symphonies CD purchase.


----------



## joen_cph

starthrower said:


> I listened to the Norgard 4 & 5 last weekend. That's gonna be my next symphonies CD purchase.


Not easy music, but eerie, surprising and cinematic in its own way ... the symphonies are all very different from each other, in Nos. 6-8 he returns to a somewhat more conventional language with vague reminiscences of say Sibelius, for instance. I hope there´ll be a 9th too.


----------



## maestro267

Peter Maxwell Davies' 9 (hopefully soon to be 10) symphonies all hail from this era. (1975-present)


----------



## hreichgott

Anyone been to a concert recently where a post-1960 symphony was played?

(I have been to several recently where the only post-1960 music was an introductory 3-8 minute flashy exciting overture sort of thing, played first on the program, and over quickly.)


----------



## arpeggio

*Concerts*

Last year we heard the National Symphony perform Albert's _River Run_.

Also, last year I heard a concert by the US Army band where the performed Maslanka's _Eighth Symphony_ and Husa's _Prague 1968_. Although some may not considers this a symphony, it has four movements. It is a symphonic proportions and takes over thirty minutes to perform.

At our next concert, on October 26th, the City of Fairfax Band will be performing Julie Giroux's _A SYMPHONY OF FABLES_. Like the Husa this is a major work that has five movements takes over thirty minutes to perform.


----------



## maestro267

A bunch of new entries, by two Welsh composers:

Symphonies 6 (1964) to 13 (1992) by *Daniel Jones* (1912-1993)

Symphonies 1 (1966) to 3 (1991) by *William Mathias* (1934-1992)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mikhail Nosyrev - nos. 1 - 4 (1965 - 1980) Recordings on Olympia 

Boris Lyatoshinsky - nos. 4 & 5 (1963 & 1966) Recordings on cpo and Marco Polo

Ib Norholm - no. 3 'Day's Nightmare' (1973). Recording on Kontrapunkt (with symphony no. 1)

Rostislav Boiko - no. 2 - inspired by Leningrad but unnamed (1978). Recording on Russian Disc.


----------



## Andrei

Philip Glass:
Symphony No. 8
Symphony No. 9

Arvo Pärt:
Symphony No. 4

Douglas Lilburn:
Symphony No. 3


----------



## shed

Irving Fine, member of the so-called Boston Six, finished a symphony just before his death in '62


----------



## StevenOBrien

Philip Glass Symphony No. 8!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I just discovered Egon Wellesz's 6th symphony, premiered in 1966.


----------



## neoshredder

Here is a list of all the Symphonies that had dates on them of the posters suggestions for the 1960's. The list is huge. So I'll go with the 1960's first. 
Arnold Symphony 4 1960
Gerhard Symphony 3 "Collages" 1960
Mayazumi Mandala Symphony 1960
Piston Symphony 7 1960
Schuman Symphony 7 1960
Walton Symphony 2 1960
Arnold Symphony 5 1961
Rautavaara Symphony 3 1961
Shostakovich Symphony 12 "The Year 1917" 1961
Fine Symphony 1962
Harris Symphony 8 'San Francisco' 1962
Harris Symphony 9 1962
Hartmann Symphony 8 1962
Rautavaara Symphony 4 Arabescata 1962
Schuman Symphony 8 1962
Shostakovich Symphony 13 1962
Simpson Symphony 3 1962
Lyatoshinsky Symphony 4 1963
Jones Symphony 6 1964
Sessions Symphony 5 1964
Harris Symphony 10 'Abraham Lincoln' 1965
Nosyrev Symphony 1 1965
Piston Symphony 8 1965
Lyatoshinsky Symphony 5 1966
Mathias Symphony 1 1966
Pettersson Symphony 6 1966
Sessions Symphony 6 1966
Wellesz Symphony 6 1966
Gerhard Symphony 4 "New York" 1967
Harris Symphony 11 1967
Lutoslawski Symphony 2 1967
Pettersson Symphony 7 1967
Sessions Symphony 7 1967
Sessions Symphony 8 1968
Berio Sinfonia 1969
Harris Symphony 12 'Pere Marquette' 1969
Pettersson Symphony 8 1969
Rochberg Symphony 3 for double chorus, chamber chorus, soloists, and large orchestra 1969
Shostakovich Symphony 14 1969


----------



## neoshredder

1970's
Norgard Symphony 2 1970
Pettersson Symphony 9 1970
Shostakovich Symphony 15 1971
Gorecki Symphony 2 'Copernican' 1972
Rautavaara Cantus Arcticus 1972
Tippett Symphony 3 1972
Aho Symphony 4 1973
Norholm Symphony 3 'Days Nightmare' 1973
Penderecki Symphony 1 1973
Schnittke Symphony 1 1974
Davies Symphony 1 1975
Norgard Symphony 3 1975
Carter A Symphony of 3 Orchestras 1976
Gorecki Symphony 3 1976
Pettersson Symphony 13 1976
Rochberg Symphony 4 1976
Tippett Symphony 4 1977
Bolko Symphony 2 1978
Sessions Symphony 9 1978


----------



## KenOC

At least three of these 1970-era symphonies (maybe more) have gained some traction with audiences, and others may follow:

Shostakovich Symphony 15
Rautavaara Cantus Arcticus
Gorecki Symphony 3

If we think about the 19th century, three symphonies sticking in the repertoire from a single decade isn't bad at all. And I suspect some of the less known in this list will join their brethren as well.


----------



## neoshredder

1980s
Penderecki Symphony "Christmas Symphony" 1980
Simpson Symphony 8 1981
Hovhaness Symphony 50 1982
Silvestrov Symphony 5 1982
Albert Symphony 1 "Riverrun" 1983"
Lutoslawski Symphony 3 1983
Zwilich Symphony 1 1983
Danielpour Symphony 1 Dona Nobis Pacem 1984
Rochberg Symphony 5 1984
Arnold Symphony 9 1986
Danielpour Symphony 2 Visions 1986
Rautavaara Symphony 5 1986
Rouse Symphony 1 1986
Schnittke Symphony 4 1986
Vine Symphony 1 "Microsymphony" 1986
Rochberg Symphony 6 1987
Salinen Symphony 5 1987
Simpson Symphony 9 1987
Aho Symphony 7 1988
Schnittke Symphony 5 "Concerto Grosso No. 4" 1988
Simpson Symphony 10 1988
Vine Symphony 2 1988
Corigliano Symphony 1 1989


----------



## neoshredder

1990's
Danielpour Symphony 3 Journey Without Distance 1990
Kinsella Symphony 3 "Joie de Vivre" 1990
Norgard Symphony 5 1990
Salinen Symphony 6 "From a New Zealand Diary" 1990
Simpson Symphony 11 1990
Vine Symphony 3 1990
Lutoslawski Symphony 4 1992
Rautavaara Symphony 6 Vincentiana 1992
Schnittke Symphony 6 1992
Vine Symphony 4 1992
Schnittke Symphony 7 1993
Yoshimatsu Symphony 2 1993
Aho Symphony 9 1994
Rautavaara Symphony 7 Angel of Light 1994
Schnittke Symphony 8 1994
Penderecki Symphony 3 1995
Vine Symphony 5 "Percussion Symphony" 1995
Carter Symphonia: Sum fluxae pretium spei 1996
Glass Symphony 4 1996
Penderecki Symphony 7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" 1996
Vine Symphony 6 "Choral Symphony" 1996
Wuorinen Symphony 7 1997
Rautavaara Symphony 8 The Journey 1999


----------



## Mahlerian

From the 80s and 90s, I'd say Lutoslawski's Third and Fourth have gained some traction. I'd also add the six symphonies of American composer John Harbison to the list, composed in 1981, 1987, 1990, 2003, 2007, and 2011, respectively.


----------



## neoshredder

For those that didn't make the list, they need dates so I can categorize them. I'm tired now. lol 
2000s 
Yoshimatsu Symphony 4 2000
Narbutaite Symphony 2 2001
Salinen Symphony 8 2001
Yoshimatsu Symphony 5
Aho Symphony 12 2003
Norgard Symphony 7 2006
Vine Symphony 7 "Scenes from Daily Life" 2008


----------



## Radames

Mahlerian said:


> From the 80s and 90s, I'd say Lutoslawski's Third and Fourth have gained some traction. I'd also add the six symphonies of American composer John Harbison to the list, composed in 1981, 1987, 1990, 2003, 2007, and 2011, respectively.


The Harbison Symphonies have been played by the Boston Symphony. I was at the Harbison Symphony No. 4 in the 2011 season.

Howard Hanson:
Symphony No. 6 (1967)
Symphony No. 7, "A Sea Symphony" (1977)

I like HH!


----------



## Mahlerian

Radames said:


> The Harbison Symphonies have been played by the Boston Symphony. I was at the Harbison Symphony No. 4 in the 2011 season.


Yes, James Levine is a big champion of Harbison's works, and he helped commission some of the symphonies as well as the opera The Great Gatsby.


----------



## nightscape

KenOC said:


> There's always Scheherazade, which R-R resolutely refused to call a symphony.


I read this as a stutter initially. :cheers:


----------



## Vaneyes

Rawsthorne 3 (1964)
Schnittke 2 (1979)


----------

